# Male English Riders Thread



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

Gentlemen, this is our thread. Let us aggregate and form a union, a union of respectable gentlemen learning how to ride and riding in the most elegant fashion; English. Whether it be for Polo, Dressage, Racing, or whatever, this be our domain. We shall discuss whatever needs be discussed, from posh attire to feces. Let the counsel begin!


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

Are these pants good?











P.S. Females can feel free to post here too


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

White is typically reserved for shows, at least in my region. A more common color for breeches when schooling (at lessons or casual rides around the barn) are beige, tan or black. For your first lessons you should more be sure you have proper footware. With breeches, riders, men and women alike, typically wear tall boots or paddock/field boots with half chaps. Those combinations can all really add up price wise however so you will most likely want to wait to invest. Riding in comfortable jeans and a fairly skinny boot with a low heel is more then acceptable.


Edit: Just throwing out there that I am female, since my screen name is fairly neutral lol. I think you're over thinking your wardrobe. Relax and have fun! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

Zeke said:


> White is typically reserved for shows, at least in my region. A more common color for breeches when schooling (at lessons or casual rides around the barn) are beige, tan or black. For your first lessons you should more be sure you have proper footware. With breeches, riders, men and women alike, typically wear tall boots or paddock/field boots with half chaps. Those combinations can all really add up price wise however so you will most likely want to wait to invest. Riding in comfortable jeans and a fairly skinny boot with a low heel is more then acceptable.
> 
> 
> Edit: Just throwing out there that I am female, since my screen name is fairly neutral lol. I think you're over thinking your wardrobe. Relax and have fun!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So will I have to get boots before the first lesson?


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

futuredoctor said:


> So will I have to get boots before the first lesson?


Most instructors or lesson barns will not let you ride at all - not even the first lesson - without a boot with a heel to prevent your foot from sliding through the stirrup. It's a safety-concern.

I always buy boots for myself and the whole family used on eBay. We all love the Ariats, and we know they fit right, and we know our sizes in them, so why not. I usually get Ariat paddock boots for any of us for about $20-$40 a pair. 

You want boots first. If you have something with a heel, just use that the first lesson. You can get paddock-boots later once you know you want to continue riding. Second thing you will want to get is a helmet. Usually the barn will give you a loaner for the first few lessons, but they usually don't fit your head right, so you'll eventually want your own that fits right.

Boots and helmet are the only thing you really need. Everything else (breeches, half-chaps, etc) just adds to your comfort and is no hurry.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Feria put it great. You will definitely want to find boots before your first lesson if at all possible. A boot or shoe not made for riding may be too fat for the stirrup, especially an English stirrup, and could get stuck. Having a foot caught in the stirrup during a fall is a big risk for injury. 

I found my pair of paddock boots at a consignment shop, they'd been used maybe once, for a great price. If your lesson is coming up before you can have something shipped from online you should look for a tack store near you. Most stores, or even your future instructor for that matter, will be happy to answer questions you have about riding gear. 

The barn you take lessons at will most likely have helmets for you to borrow in the beginning but you'll definitely want to get your own before too long. In a lesson setting, especially for beginners you can bet to be expected to wear a helmet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

I think I will contact the instructor because I might not even like riding (though I'm 94% sure I will). So if I can borrow boots that would be a lot better.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

They may exist but I can't imagine a lesson program stocking enough pairs of riding boots to lend them to students. Especially in large enough sizes for an adult male. Asking the instructor before hoping they'll have something to borrow is a good idea. 

Ovation™ Aeros™ Elite Zip Paddock | Dover Saddlery
That link will hopefully take you to a typical pair of paddock boots. I didn't shop around for price more just that's the type of heel/sole needed for riding. If you already own something that looks like that and don't mind getting them dirty they may work for the first lessons or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

Does Saddleseat count?


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

You guys know any slightly cheaper alternative to Ralph Lauren for polos?


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

JC Penny, Old Navy, Macy's heck Walmart probably has them....Hollister and Abercrombie. Riding horses doesn't have to involve strictly equine name brands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Caglover, that's just classy. Beautiful horse (Tennessee Walker or Saddlebred?), and such a gentlemanly look. A piece of history (I'm not implying that you're historically old ;-) ), when the gentlemen held the door open, and said yes ma'am, and went on picnics in the countryside. When the horses were bred for a natural, smooth gait that could go for miles and miles.

Futuredoctor, you're not showing yet, and won't want to for some time. Clothes do not matter yet (unless cool clothes make you feel good). Best alternative to a Ralph Lauren polo is a T-shirt. I like to take lessons in home-made Tye-dye. That way the instructor knows exactly who and where I am. Take lessons for a month in what you have available (plus boots and helmet). If clothes matter to you, and it's important for you to fit in, then watch what the others are wearing for a little while, and ask what they find comfy and practical. And you asked if those breeches are good. No clue. They all fit differently. The best breeches are the ones that fit.

And I'm a woman in the all-male thread. Oops. I guess that just emphasizes that this ins't a male or female-specific sport. We're all equals on a horse.


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

This isn't an all male thread, it's just about male related topics. Females are totally welcome.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't have anything to offer because I'm a western rider...

BUT, males that ride always catch my eye on trails, at shows, etc.  I like the rough, already got themselves dirty for the day look, but any guy that rides catches interest from a female, in my experience.
Just thought I may point that out from your other thread asking about if guys riding look weird(;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

Iseul said:


> I don't have anything to offer because I'm a western rider...
> 
> BUT, males that ride always catch my eye on trails, at shows, etc.  I like the rough, already got themselves dirty for the day look, but any guy that rides catches interest from a female, in my experience.
> Just thought I may point that out from your other thread asking about if guys riding look weird(;
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I hope that's what happens to me when I ride.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

these are good types of jodpurs/breeches for men..lots of room to move in


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

And they don't look awkward either.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

if i was male..id sooo get these!!!! lol


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

freia - Neither! Match is a Standardbred! He raced on the pace 287 times has a mark of 1:52.3.


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

Goode Rider® Jean Rider Breech | Dover Saddlery

^Why so expensive!?!?!?!?!? They just look like jeans.

I guess somebody has to pay for that guy's abs...


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

futuredoctor said:


> Goode Rider® Jean Rider Breech | Dover Saddlery
> 
> ^Why so expensive!?!?!?!?!? They just look like jeans.
> 
> I guess somebody has to pay for that guy's abs...


You're going to find out very quickly that the horse world can be expensive, even more so in the English side of things.


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

jinxremoving said:


> You're going to find out very quickly that the horse world can be expensive, even more so in the English side of things.


 Maybe the government can subsidize it?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Here. $29 for 2:

Wrangler - Men's Regular Fit Jeans, 2 Pack Value Bundle: Men : Walmart.com

If you need more attention in 'em, stuff a zucchini in the front.

This thread is making me glad I'm old...:?


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

bsms said:


> If you need more attention in 'em, stuff a zucchini in the front.


You just made me giggle! :-o

Anything marketed to equestrians always seems to be marked up without any justification, it seems. However, there are cases where you do get what you pay for. Me, I compete in show shirts that a friend bought when she used to compete in the '70s. When it comes to clothing, if it's clean, fits, and is in decent shape, I'll use it. Save your money for buying well-fitting tack (and other aspects of comfort and safety for you and your horse), etc.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

JaphyJaphy said:


> You just made me giggle! :-o


He just made me blow wine through my nose. Yesterday he made me blow milk through my nose.

Note to self. "Do not drink anything while reading a BSMS post".

Duly noted. Geesh, my sinuses are burning.


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the attire tips.

I've decided to ride English.

If anyone makes fun of me, screw that. They're probably just jealous that I'm a posh gentleman and they're plebeians.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I see your attitude is already changing for the better, futuredoctor! Any news from the trainer yet? It hasn't been that long, but it's worth an ask!
Since you're just beginning, it might be better to head out to a local tack shop that sells riding attire so that you can try things on and get an idea of what you want and need, maybe talk to someone in person about it. Much easier than going over the internet, lol. 
And caglover, love that picture- you two make quite the gentlemanly pair!


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

soenjer55 said:


> I see your attitude is already changing for the better, futuredoctor! Any news from the trainer yet? It hasn't been that long, but it's worth an ask!
> Since you're just beginning, it might be better to head out to a local tack shop that sells riding attire so that you can try things on and get an idea of what you want and need, maybe talk to someone in person about it. Much easier than going over the internet, lol.
> And caglover, love that picture- you two make quite the gentlemanly pair!


Still no response :-(


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

futuredoctor said:


> Still no response :-(


Darn. Well, like I said, it hasn't been that long... It can take anywhere from a few days to a week, in my experience.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

futuredoctor said:


> Still no response :-(


Introduction to the world of a barn-owner/riding instructor:

-Feed horses
-Muck out stalls, move horses to appropriate paddocks, pastures, arenas, and stalls for the morning
-drag the arena so it's nice and smooth for the lessons
- set up the arena with trot-poles, cones, jumps, dressage-letters, etc
- organize all the teenagers who volunteer to help towards lessons and push them in the right direction
- grab a quick breakfast - brush hair and teeth if time permits.
- be happy and perky while welcoming the first lesson group, assign their horses, help them find the right tack and put it on the horse correctly.
-give the lesson, including blowing on boo-boos, dampening egos to realistic levels, and give a quick disciplinary tune-up to the lesson-horse that bolted mid-lesson.
-Repeat the last point a few more times for the incoming other lessons.
-eat lunch - never mind that it's now 4:00 and the adult lessons are arriving.
-Hurry up and fix the hole in the fence.
-quickly check the smartphone for e-mails. Oh goody, there are only 73 of them, and only 40 are from parents who wonder why their 8-year-old isn't in a higher level in the upcoming horse-show. Your e-mail is in there somewhere, but she doesn't get to it because the phone slipped into the water-trough bending over to check a horse's legs that had tumbled and fallen over a jump.
-Gives a few evening lessons
- Feeds the horses and arranges them all into the right places and tucks them in.
-Goes in to say hello to her family. Asks to borrow daughter's smartphone to read the rest of the e-mails, but unfortunately a horse stepped on it yesterday.
-That horse that behaved badly. Go back out and do an evaluation and training tune-up.
-Crawl into bed. That shower can wait until tomorrow. Sigh.

The horses come first, along with the safety and welfare of the students and boarders, then they try to do everything else as well. Depending on the size and budget of the place you contacted, getting back to e-mails might take a while.

If I were you, I wouldn't wait for an e-mail response. I'd drive over to the place, introduce myself, and ask if it's OK to look around. If you like what you see, tell them you sent an e-mail and would like more information, please.


----------



## plomme (Feb 7, 2013)

futuredoctor said:


> Goode Rider® Jean Rider Breech | Dover Saddlery
> 
> ^Why so expensive!?!?!?!?!? They just look like jeans.


Don't start questioning things or you'll drive yourself crazy. Why do I own what are basically $400 stretch pants? I have no idea, but that's just how things are.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

freia said:


> Introduction to the world of a barn-owner/riding instructor:
> 
> -Feed horses
> -Muck out stalls, move horses to appropriate paddocks, pastures, arenas, and stalls for the morning
> ...


Can I just say that all of today I've been anxiously checking my email because I got a job offer via email a few days ago from a local stable from an ad I posted. I've been getting discouraged but even though this post wasn't directed towards me or my problems at all, it helped me chill out and remember that horse people always are busy and have things to do so I might be waiting a few days for a reply (well, I knew that, but my mind was selectively forgetting it). :lol: sorry for thread stealing by the way! :blush:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

This thread is designed to be stolen. It's supposed to be an open discussion about pretty much anything.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Don't get discouraged horse people are busy and not always concerned with emails. Maybe CALL the barn or find out what hours they teach and swing by. A good instructor will be happy to talk to you if you're ok with waiting between lessons. If you show up and the instructor is in the middle of teaching ask if they mind you watching, you can learn a lot that way, then speak to them when they're free.

Be ready for them to ask you a few questions too. I typically ask students if they've ever interacted with horses, what draws them to the sport an their future goals with riding. Being upfront with your goals and expectations can be a great help for an instructor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

Zeke said:


> Don't get discouraged horse people are busy and not always concerned with emails. Maybe CALL the barn or find out what hours they teach and swing by. A good instructor will be happy to talk to you if you're ok with waiting between lessons. If you show up and the instructor is in the middle of teaching ask if they mind you watching, you can learn a lot that way, then speak to them when they're free.
> 
> Be ready for them to ask you a few questions too. I typically ask students if they've ever interacted with horses, what draws them to the sport an their future goals with riding. Being upfront with your goals and expectations can be a great help for an instructor.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So you actually have to be accepted?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Proper endurance racing attire.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

futuredoctor said:


> So you actually have to be accepted?


Well, since they are a business they can accept or refuse you.

The questions they will ask are simply to see if you're a right fit for the barn or not. Most lesson barns will happily take on beginner students, but there are barns out there that don't take on beginners for many reasons or even take on students regardless of experience without their own horses. It's nothing personal or anything, they just cater to a certain segment of the horse world.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Or they return your email via phone call at 11pm when you have been in bed since 7:59pm, wishing it would have been much earlier as you have been up since 3AM with your own horses....for multiple days in a row....


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

It's been soooooooooooooo long.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I wasn't implying you have to be accepted although as jinx pointed out some barns simply do not teach beginners in which case you'd be asked to return once you have more experience. In my area that's a rare barn, most here that have lesson horses will coach you as long as you're willing to put in time, effort and the cash. 

I was more implying that many instructors will want to get to know a little about your experience and goals so they can better help you in lessons. Someone who has no interest in traditional showing but wants to ride trail and possibly move on to extreme cowboy challenges for a hypothetical example would need different exercises then say someone who aspires to jump Grand Prix. This is past learning the absolute basics of riding of course. I'm just saying be up front and honest with you instructor about what you want to get out of riding so they can help you achieve that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

If you feel like they aren't getting back to you, you should contact them again or maybe contact another lesson program.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

bsms said:


> Here. $29 for 2:
> 
> Wrangler - Men's Regular Fit Jeans, 2 Pack Value Bundle: Men : Walmart.com
> 
> If you need more attention in 'em, stuff a zucchini in the front.


LOL I am picturing what would happen if you then tried to ride like that.


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

It specifically says "beginner lessons" on the website. :-(


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Then why the sad face? They teach beginners, you're a beginner, you'll most likely have no problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

Zeke said:


> Then why the sad face? They teach beginners, you're a beginner, you'll most likely have no problems.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


But it's been two days.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

futuredoctor said:


> But it's been two days.


Like I said before, it can take anywhere from a few days to a week. Trainers are busy people, they don't get to sit down at a computer very often... Give them a few more days, and then, if you're really worried, drive down and talk to them in person.


----------



## futuredoctor (Jun 8, 2013)

Quick digression....
Anyone here do polo?


----------

